# Homemade Tools >  Truck cab attachment for engine hoist.

## Super 55

I think I saw this posted on this site so I made one for myself. It works great if anyone is looking for a way to lift off their cab. This site has some simple solutions that save time.

----------

chief36chevy (Feb 4, 2016),

Jimboy (Apr 1, 2018),

Jon (Feb 1, 2016),

kbalch (Feb 1, 2016),

PJs (Feb 3, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Super 55! We've added your Engine Hoist Cab Attachment to our Automotive category, as well as to your builder page: Super 55's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Engine Hoist Cab Attachment
 by Super 55

tags: hoist, cab

----------


## chief36chevy

You did I posted one a couple of years ago. Yours is a little different than mine ,but it looks like it will do the job.
After my cab was painted I was afraid of scratching the paint so I picked it up with a engine sling fastened to the floor.
Check out my build on Hotrodders.com chief36chevy’s photo journal.

----------

